

Microsoft's New Silverlight Already Out  - ekrangel
http://www.businessinsider.com/microsofts-new-silverlight-already-out-2009-3

======
jwilliams
I don't mean to sound snide, but does this really matter? Has Silverlight
really managed to get genuine traction in the wider tech community?

Genuine question - I've seen Silverlight around the traps on rare occasions,
but it seems to be where Microsoft has made a "strategic partnership" rather
than a true movement.

